# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Επέιγοοοον!!! Επιτέλους καρδερινάκια...Ταΐζονται όμως???

## escape_a3

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Το πρώτο που θα πω είναι συμβουλή προς όλους λόγω μιας εμπειρίας που είχα...μετά θα ήθελα επείγουσα δικιά σας συμβουλή!

Δώστε είτε προληπτικά, είτε θεραπευτικά στα πουλάκια σας ΑΛΟΗ (από φυτό δικό σας εννοείται) !!!
Μου έσωσε καναρίνι από μύκητα στο ανώτερο πεπτικό (σε αρχικό στάδιο). Ήταν σίγουρα μύκητας, θα αναφερθώ λεπτομερέστατα άλλη στιγμή σε αντίστοιχο τόπικ....

Επί του παρόντος...(θα είμαι επιγραμματικός όσο μπορώ,για να μην κουράσω)

Καρδερίνα θηλυκια 5 ετών (πουλάκι ήμερο που το ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ)
Περσυ πρώτη απόπειρα ζευγαρώματος με νεότερο αρσενικό = 3 γέννες = 17 αυγά = όοολα άσπορα  (η μια γέννα είχε εφτά αυγά)

Φετος (ίδιο ζευγάρι-δεν τα χώρισα καθόλου) πρώτη (φαντάζομαι) γέννα στις 4 Μαΐου πρώτο αυγο
Μέχρι σήμερα δεν την είδα ποτέ εκτός φωλιάς 
Τη σηκώνω σήμερα (ήρεμα) βλέπω 2 καρδερινάκια και 2 αυγά. 
Τα μικρά πρέπει να είναι 1 με 3 ημερών.

Ανοιγαν το στόμα για τάισμα...έμεινα 2-3 λεπτά μήπως την δω να τα ταΐζει, αλλά δεν την είδα...

Ξερω ότι είναι δύσκολο να επιβιώσουν όλα γενικότερα, αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω ότι είναι δυνατόν από εμένα.

Αποκλειω εκ των προτέρων συμβουλές για τάισμα στο χέρι από εμένα.
Θελω να της δώσω τη χαρά της μητρότητας ΕΣΤΩ κι αν λόγω απειρίας της στο τάισμα, δεν επιζήσουν.

Φαντάζομαι σε λίγες μέρες θα σκάσουν και τα άλλα 2 αυγά (εάν είναι γονιμοποιημένα)

Μπορω να κάνω κάτι??? Δεν την έχω δει να ταΐζει.

Παρακαλω κύριοι για συμβουλές...!!!

----------


## MacGyver

θα ταΐσει... Βάλε 2 φορές την ημέρα αυγό βραστό (να βράσει 12 λεπτά) και θα δώσει σιγά σιγά (τις πρώτες ημέρες μόνο ασπράδι)

----------


## escape_a3

> θα ταΐσει... Βάλε 2 φορές την ημέρα αυγό βραστό (να βράσει 12 λεπτά) και θα δώσει σιγά σιγά (τις πρώτες ημέρες μόνο ασπράδι)



Δυστυχως δεεεν τρώει αυγό (την ξέρω 5 χρόνια)
Της έβαλα μίγμα σπόρων, αυτό που τρώει πάντα και ανακάτεμα με πρωτεϊνούχα αυγοτροφή 70/30%

Δεν θρέφω πολλές ελπίδες, λόγω ιδιαιτεροτήτων της ράτσας + της απειρίας μου και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να επεμβω στη σοφία της φύσης (ήδη επενέβην κρατώντας τα σε κλουβιά)

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ!

edit 1: ήδη έβαλα σήμερα αυγό, αλλά δεν το ακούμπησε και το έβγαλα μετά 4 ώρες...θα βάλω όμως πάλι. Για πόσες μέρες μόνο ασπράδι? Γενικότερα τρώει μόνο το τσόφλι (που κάνει καλό λόγω ασβεστίου)

edit 2: επειδή ανησυχώ, πόσες μέρες μπορούν να μείνουν οι νεοσσοί ατάιστοι? (Εάν μετριέται σε μέρες και όχι σε ώρες).

----------


## MacGyver

Τις πρώτες ημέρες ταιζουν ελάχιστα. Ίσως περιμενουν να σκασουν όλα τα αυγά για να εχουν ίδιες πιθανότητες τα μικρά να επιβιώσουν. Να βάζεις αυγό καθημερινά και να το αφήνεις. Προσωπικά το μαζεύω την επόμενη φορα που θα ξαναβάλω.

Δωσε καναβουρι σκέτο που έχει αρκετή πρωτεινη και για μένα και φρούτα και λαχανικά (αν και πολλοί δε δίνουν τις πρώτες μέρες)

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα κόλπο για να τη μάθεις να τρώει αυγό ειναι να βάζεις πάνω του λίγο νιζερ ή καναβουρι και να το πατάς ελαφριά με το δάκτυλο. Στην προσπάθεια της να φάει τα σπορια δοκιμάζει και αυγό και μετά το συνηθίζει  :winky:

----------


## escape_a3

Θα μπήξω και ηλιόσπορο που τρελαίνεται...για να δούμε...τουλάχιστον έμαθα ότι ο αρσενικός μου δεν είναι τζούφιος...κατά τα λοιπά θα αφήσω τη μητέρα φύση.

----------


## Nenkeren

Ανδρεα καλησπερα,κατ αρχην συγχαρητηρια και καλη αρχη με την αναπαραγωγη του ζευγαριου σου.

Δεν υπαρχει απειρο και εμπειρο πουλι οπως το βλεπω εγω τουλαχιστον γιατι σε ολα απλως ξυπναει το ενστικτο και τα υπολοιπα κυλουν απο μονα τους,
η μονη διαφορα στα πρωταρικα και στα μη ειναι οτι στα μη ξερουμε εμεις τι θα κανουν βαση των πρωηγουμενων δειγματων.

Τις πρωτες δυο μερες δυσκολα θα την δεις να ταιζει γιατι τα ταισματα ειναι πολυ γρηγορα και καποιες φορες απο σταση επωασης.

Σαν παραδειγμα περι πρωραρικου και μη,στη φυση δεν υπαρχει πουλι να μην ταισει πρωταρικο η μη,απλως στις εκτροφες που οι καρδερινες δεν ειναι 
πολλα χρονια εκτροφης αποσταθεροποιουνται και κανουν περιεργα πραγματα.

Αν ταισει και δεν εχουν καποια ασθενεια τα μικρα θα ζησουν ολα!!

Γενικα επρεπε να το ειχες μαθει το θηλυκο σου σε καποια αυγοτροφη η αυγο για το ταισμα αλλα και μονο με σπορους μπορει να μεγαλωσει νεοσσους
κανονικα.Δοκιμασε να αγορασεις σκουληκια (Pinkies) πιστευω θα μπει στον πειρασμο να τα δοκιμασει και με τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι να μην κανουν την 
αρχη,τα αγοραζεις κατεψυγμενα και σε κουτακι ειναι αοσμα σχεδον απστειρωμενα οπως τα βλεπω εγω.

Αντε με το καλο!

----------


## escape_a3

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, περί της πείρας ή μη των πουλιών...η φύση είναι σοφή.
Τα σκουλήκια ξέχωρα σε αυγοθήκη ή αναμιξη στην τροφή των σπόρων??

Θα προσπαθήσω με το αυγό+νιζερ+ηλιόσπορο

----------


## escape_a3

και όπως υποσχέθηκα στο αρχικό μου πόστ

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...493#post833493

----------


## escape_a3

Update:

Είδα πάλι σήμερα τους νεοσσούς (τον ένα γιατί το άλλο ήταν από κάτω και δεν θέλω να τα ακουμπήσω)...το καλό είναι ότι ζουν και είναι ταϊσμένοι....

Το περίεργο που μου φάνηκε είναι ότι ο προλοβός, που είδα ότι έχει φαγητό (όχι πολύ χυλός...είχαν σχήμα σπόρων) βρίσκεται εντελώς πλάγια και όχι στο κέντρο.

Φανταζομαι ότι λόγω πίεσης από το στενό χώρο στη φωλιά έχει πάει εκεί... ή δεν θα έπρεπε?

Να βγάλω ένα πλαστικό αυγό που έχω? Το άφησα για να στηρίζονται...Έχει άλλα 2 αυγά που αύριο θα κάνω ωοσκοπηση

----------


## MacGyver

So far so good που λένε... Μπράβο Αντρέα

1. Ο προλοβός είναι μια χαρά (η  σωστή θέση του είναι στο πλάι)

2. Μην τα ενοχλείς πολύ, απέδειξαν ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν

3. Αν τα αυγά είναι άσπορα και τα αφαιρέσεις, άσε το ψεύτικο μέσα λίγες ημέρες ακόμα (εγώ έβγαλα το άσπορο την 5 ημέρα που έβαλα δακτυλίδια)

4. Αυτό που λες για σχήμα σπόρων, μήπως έδωσες μαρούλι ή άλλο λαχανικό και είναι κομματάκια? Το είδα πέρυσι στα φανετάκια μου και είχα πανικοβληθεί, ευτυχώς χωρίς λόγο

5. Αν με το καλό βγουν και άλλοι νεοσσοί καλό είναι να ελέγχεις τη φωλιά και να βάζεις τους μικρούς από πάνω για να παίρνουν ταΐσματα και να μην ποδοπατηθούν

----------


## escape_a3

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την συνοδοιπορία σου με τις συμβουλές!

Οντως τυχαία χθες της έδωσα μαρούλι...αλλά παρόλο που πρώτη φορά βλέπω προλοβο, λόγω του ότι είναι πάρα πολύ λεπτός σαν μεμβράνη κατάφερα να διακρίνω μισοαλεσμένο λευκό σπόρο (τον έχω δει στο μίγμα που δίνω)

Δεν τα ενοχλώ...να φανταστείς από τις 4/5 είναι η δεύτερη φορά αναγκαστικά που τα ενοχλώ...μέχρι χθες δεν ήξερα καν εάν έχει αυγά...

Θα τα δω πάλι αύριο για την ωοσκόπηση και θα φέρω το κάτω-πάνω...γμτ φοβάμαι πολύ να τα πιάσω (πιο πολύ μην τους μεταδώσω μικρόβιο ή τα αρνηθεί η μάνα μετά-αν και είναι πολύ στοργική)

----------


## MacGyver

Περσινή εικόνα από τα φανέτα μου  (ποστ 20 http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%B1-2018/page2 )

Να υποθέσω είδες κάτι παρόμοιο?



Αν έχεις ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα, βάλε ένα χαρτόνι (αδιαφανές) και χώρισε τα ζευγάρι από τη φωλιά για να μη σε βλέπουν που θα κάνεις παρεμβάσεις. Αν όχι, αργές και σταθερές κινήσεις για να μην τρομάξουν

Χαρά μας να γινόμαστε συνοδοιπόροι ...

----------


## escape_a3

Ναι, πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο, ομοιόμορφο και γεμάτο... έχω φωτό, αλλά δε μπορώ να την ανεβάσω (θέλει άνοιγμα λογαριασμού - όταν βρω όρεξη θα ανοίξω- την είχα περάσει στον πισι, αλλά όταν πήγα για upload έφαγα πόρτα)

Χωρισμα έχω, έχω τον αρσενικό χώρια, αλλά αν τα βάλω τώρα μαζί, θα μου την επιστρέψει σκελετό.    :Fighting0066: 
Ειναι φουλ πυρωμένος.

Αυριο που θα τη σηκώσω, για «τελευταία» φορά, θέλω να δω: αν χώνεψε τα σπόρια, αν έχουν τίποτα κηλίδες μαύρες, αν είναι ταϊσμένο το αποκάτω και να το φέρω πάνω + ωοσκοπηση

----------


## escape_a3

Ορίστε η χθεσινή εικόνα.... 





https://imgur.com/f2cYHYH

δεν το "κόβω" να τη βγάζει καθαρή...είναι δυνατόν να χωνευτούν αυτά τα κομμάτια???

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι θα ελέγξω την κατάσταση πάλι.
Αυγό σήμερα θα βάλω


edit: στη φωτό ζούνε και κοιμούνται...το βγάλσιμο της φωλιάς διήρκησε 1 λεπτό

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ορίστε η χθεσινή εικόνα.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/f2cYHYH
> 
> δεν το "κόβω" να τη βγάζει καθαρή...είναι δυνατόν να χωνευτούν αυτά τα κομμάτια???
> ...


Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχεις, μια χαρά το βλέπω

----------


## sarpijk

Μια χαρα είναι ταισμενα.

----------


## escape_a3

update:

χθες τη σήκωσα...με λαβίδα + φακό τσέκαρα τα 2 αυγά...το ένα άσπορο-το έβγαλα και το άλλο δεν ήμουν σίγουρος και το άφησα πάλι μέσα ( τα 2/3 του αυγού ήταν σκούρο, το 1/3 διαυγές) μπορεί να είναι νεκρό, όπως και να'χει το άφησα.

Εβαλα και αυγό τριμμένο κομματάκια με πιρούνι και μετά την είδα που τάιζε ασπράδι.

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την βοήθεια!

----------


## escape_a3

update σημερινό:

σήμερα πρωί που πήγα να βάλω τροφή είδα που τάισε 2 φορές...δυστυχώς από την παρασκευή ψάχνω τη σκουληκοτροφή pinkies, αλλά δεν υπάρχει να την πάρω από φυσικό κατάστημα στην περιοχή μου.
έβαλα αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια, αλλά δεν την τρώει, ούτε αυγό τρώει και λόγω δουλειάς δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω μετά από μερικές ώρες για να μην χαλάσει-προτιμώ να μην φαει, από το να φάει χαλασμένο (άμα το βάλω με το τσόφλι, τρώει το τσόφλι)

Έχω 2 αυγά μέσα...πότε λέτε οτι πρέπει να τα βγάλω?  Οι νεοσσοί πρέπει να είναι 6-8 ημερών

----------


## MacGyver

Τα άσπορα τα αφαιρείς 

Αυγό βάλε και αφησε το. Κανένα πουλι δεν πεθανε από χαλασμένο αυγό που έφαγε, αρκεί να υπάρχει άφθονη τροφή (απλά δεν το τρώνε αν το αφήσεις πολλές ώρες)

Υ.Γ. χρωστάς φωτογραφίες

----------


## escape_a3

> Τα άσπορα τα αφαιρείς 
> 
> Αυγό βάλε και αφησε το. Κανένα πουλι δεν πεθανε από χαλασμένο αυγό που έφαγε, αρκεί να υπάρχει άφθονη τροφή (απλά δεν το τρώνε αν το αφήσεις πολλές ώρες)
> 
> Υ.Γ. χρωστάς φωτογραφίες



Φωτό του Σαββατου (δεν έβγαλα άλλες)

[IMG][/IMG]


Σήμερα τα είδα και έχουν γίνει διπλάσια σε όγκο, έβγαλαν φτεράκια (τη ρίζα δλδ) και πήγα πήρα σκουλήκια Buffalo....έβαλα καμιά 15αριά μαζί με ελάχιστη αυγοτροφή (που την ξέρει)

Πόση ώρα μπορω να τα αφήσω τα σκουλήκια μέσα ?  (πριν "χαλάσουν")

----------


## escape_a3

Σημερινές φρέσκιες-φρέσκιες

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Ζούνε, αλλά δεν τα βλέπω πολύ ταισμένα. Μεγάλη αποδοχή από τη μάνα είδα στα σκουλήκια buffalo, αν και το φοβόμουν γιατί είναι λίγο ιδιότροπη με τις αυγοτροφές-λοιπά περίεργα συνοδευτικά.
Οι κουτσουλιές, που φαίνονται είναι από τα μικρά και τις έχει βγάλει εκεί η μάνα? Το λέω επειδή αυτή κάνει κάτι τούβλα, αυτή την περίοδο (φυσιολογικό λόγω γέννας)
Στη φωτό, δεν ζητήσανε τάισμα, επλίζω επειδή ήταν ταισμένα
Να βγάλω όλα τα νήματα-βαμβάκι και το υπόστρωμα για να βάλω καινουριο λεπτό υπόστρωμα και να ανοίξει ο χώρος???  Είναι αρκετά στριμωγμένα νομίζω.

Επίσης από εχθές, την  έχω πετύχει αρκετές φορές εκτός φωλιάς (από εκεί που ήταν βιδωμένη) και κλασικά τσακώνεται με τον αρσενικό και με το που με βλέπει τρέχει κατευθείαν και κάθεται μεσ τη φωλιά.
Το κάνει επειδή έχουν ψιλομεγαλώσει τα μικρά???

----------


## kostas karderines

Και ταισμενα είναι και μια χαρά είναι, μην πειράζεις τιποτα

----------


## escape_a3

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!

Τα μικρά μου μέχρι στιγμής είναι οκ (πρέπει να είναι 10-11 ημερών)
Θελω να ρωτήσω τα εξής

1) σε ποια ηλικία (ημερών) να βγάλω το πολύ βαμβάκι για να έχουν χώρο στη φωλιά? Βέβαια όπως φαίνεται και πιο πάνω στηρίζουν τέλεια το κεφάλι για τάισμα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή δεν θα χωράνε και τη φωλιά την έφτιαξε η άλλη (την τρύπα) έκκεντρα και μικρή. Μέχρι τώρα απλά την πίεζω με το δάχτυλο πολύ γύρω-γύρω για να ανοίξει ο χώρος.

2) χθες και προχθές η μάνα κοιμήθηκε έξω από τη φωλιά. Σε ποιά ηλικία (ξέρω έχω δρόμο ακόμα) να προσέχω μην πέσουν από τη φωλιά και να την κατεβάσω ?

Τελικα οι κοτσιλιες που φαίνονται πιο πάνω στις φωτό, είναι των μικρών και τις βγάζει η μάνα για να κρατάει τη φωλιά καθαρή-την είδα να το κάνει.

----------


## escape_a3

Και μοοοολις είδα ότι πήρε μια κουτσουλιά των μικρών από μέσα, η οποία ήταν φρέσκια, την πήγε στην πατήθηκα και έφαγε την μια άκρη! Βλαμμένο είναι?  Γιατί το κάνει αυτό?

Μεσα έχω 2 σουπιοκόκκαλα και έχει φάει 3 φορές τώρα σε διάστημα 10 λεπτών. Επίσης από προχθές πολυβιταμινη στο νερο

----------


## amastro

Ανδρέα μέχρι μια ηλικία, η μάνα τρώει τις κουτσουλιές των μικρών.
Είναι το προβιοτικό της, η επιβράβευση για την καλή δουλειά που κάνει
με το τάισμα των νεοσσών.

----------


## escape_a3

> Ανδρέα μέχρι μια ηλικία, η μάνα τρώει τις κουτσουλιές των μικρών.
> Είναι το προβιοτικό της, η επιβράβευση για την καλή δουλειά που κάνει
> με το τάισμα των νεοσσών.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία! Με καθησύχασες (πρώτη φορά από πέρυσι βγάζω πουλάκια και δεν έχω εμπειρία)

edit: τελικά το βλαμμένο είμαι εγω    ::  ::

----------


## escape_a3

Έσπασα το 1 από τα 4 αυγά ( 2 βγήκανε, 1 άσπορο ) το οποίο αφαίρεσα εχθές....δυστυχώς είχε πουλάκι μέσα, αλλά δεν αναπτύχθηκε ποτέ και ήταν κατά τα 2/3 σκούρο στην ωοσκόπηση εδώ και 7 μέρες περίπου.

Γιατι σταματάνε να αναπτύσσονται, ενώ τα άλλα βγαίνουν?

----------


## escape_a3

Σημερινή

----------


## escape_a3

Ας βάλω και μια οικογενειακή χθεσινή

*με πορτοκαλί σημείωση είναι το μικρότερο κατά 1-2 μέρες

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## escape_a3

Κλαρώσαμε και εμείς στις 15 (+-1) μέρες


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


Στη δεύτερη φωτό είναι το μικρότερο κατά 1-2 μέρες....από που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι σε μέγεθος μου φαίνεται αρκετά πιο μικρο σε σχέση με το αδερφάκι του...και πάντα ταιζόταν 2ο από τη μάνα του.
Εκεί λέτε να οφείλεται? Αλλά κλαρώσανε μαζί...προχθές το ένα, χθές το μικρότερο....γνώμες?????????????

----------


## kostas karderines

Μια χαρά είναι, δεν έχει θεμα

----------


## MacGyver

Να τα χαίρεσαι... Για το μέγεθος ίσως να είναι αρσενικό θηλυκό, αν και νομίζω ότι πάντα το πρωτότοκο βγαίνει μεγαλύτερο. Δεν είναι μόνο η μία μέρα διαφορά στην ηλικία, είναι ότι έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ταΐστούν επειδή ζητάνε περισσότερο.

----------


## escape_a3

> Να τα χαίρεσαι... Για το μέγεθος ίσως να είναι αρσενικό θηλυκό, αν και νομίζω ότι πάντα το πρωτότοκο βγαίνει μεγαλύτερο. Δεν είναι μόνο η μία μέρα διαφορά στην ηλικία, είναι ότι έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ταΐστούν επειδή ζητάνε περισσότερο.


Σε ευχαριστώ...και στα δικά σου, τα υπόλοιπα, που περιμένεις!
Χθες βραδυ κοιμηθήκανε και τα 2 στο κλαδί.

Πέτυχα τη μάνα να στήνεται για ζευγάρωμα (τον αρσενικό της, τον έχω με χώρισμα, από τότε που κλώσσαγε)
Σήμερα θα τολμήσω να βάλω μια επιπλέον ποτίστρα εκεί που κάθονται τα μικρά, επειδή μάλλον διψάνε λόγω ζέστης...χθες είχανε σχεδόν συνέχεια το στόμα ανοιχτό και μήπως αρχίσω σιγά-σιγά τον απογαλακτισμό τους.
Στη μάνα δίνω πιπεριά, για να μεταφέρει περισσότερο νερό.

----------


## escape_a3

Καλημέρα κύριοι...πείτε μου γνώμες.

Τα πουλιά είναι σε μεγάλη (δε θυμάμαι μήκος νομίζω 1m) ζευγαρωστρα, με χώρισμα από 3 Μαΐου, που έκανε το πρώτο αυγό, στο ένα το αρσενικό με διατροφή για να τον κρατάω πυρωμένο και στο άλλο μάνα με τα 2 μικρά.

Τα μικρά ειναι 22 ημερών, τα οποία τα ταΐζει μεν, πολύ λιγότερο από την αρχή δε. Το ένα από εχθές πίνει μόνο του δειλά-δειλά νερό, το άλλο κυνηγάει τη μαμά για τάισμα.
Εδώ και 5 μέρες περίπου, βλέπω τη μάνα, με εργολαβίες για ζευγάρωμα...στήνεται στον αρσενικό, τρώει μανιωδώς σουπιοκόκκαλο, έφτιαξε τη φωλιά (που είχα αφήσει μέσα) με εφημερίδες, ¨τσακώνεται-επιτίθεται ¨ στο αρσενικό. Και λέω το ότι τσακώνεται είναι για ζευγάρωμα, επειδή συμπέρανα ότι αυτό το ζευγάρι έτσι του αρέσει (πέρυσι ήταν όλο φιλιά και γλύκες και από σπόρο σε 17 αυγά τίποτα), φέτος 1 μήνα δεν άντεχα να ακούω κραξίματα και επίσης ο ποπός-αμάρα της φαίνεται από μακριά ¨τουμπανο¨, το χαρακτηριστικό στρογγυλό πρήξιμο, μέχρι που βλέπω δέρμα.

Προτιμω να μην ζευγαρώσει πάλι φέτος, από το να παρατησει το τάισμα στα μικρά.
Απο την άλλη φοβάμαι μην αρχίσει να αμολάει αυγά και βιδωθεί για κλώσσημα.
Χθες έβγαλα εντελώς την φωλιά, έτσι ώστε να συγκεντρωθεί όσο γίνεται στο τάισμα.

Εχω σκοπό να αφήσω τα μικρά με τη μάνα, έως να γίνουν 30 ημερών ή μέχρι να τα δω να τρώνε μόνα τους και να τα βγάλω και να βγάλω και το χώρισμα, για να ζευγαρώσουν.

Ακούω γνώμες, για βοηθήστε.     :Confused0007:

----------


## escape_a3

Βασικά δεν έθεσα ερώτημα....

να προχωρήσω όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω;

να βγάλω το χώρισμα με όλα μέσα για ζευγάρωμα; ο πατέρας είναι τσογλάνι (νομίζω θα γίνει σφαγή...θα κυνηγάει: μάνα τον πατέρα για ζευγάρωμα, πατέρας τα μικρά λόγω επιβολής ¨χώρου¨, μικρά τη μάνα για τάισμα)

να βγάζω-βάζω το χώρισμα λίγες ώρες πρωί-βράδυ;

----------


## MacGyver

Αν ήταν καναρίνια θα σου έλεγα να τα αφήσεις ως έχουν για 10 μερες ακόμα. Και να έκανε ασπορα, τα πετουσες και σε λίγες μέρες θα ξανά γεννουσε. Οι καρδερίνες δυστυχώς στρεσάρονται και δεν μπαίνουν εύκολα σε 'πλαίσιο κανόνων' και λειτουργούμε και εμείς κάπως αναρχα. 

Βάλε συνέχεια αυγό και μαλακές τροφές να τρώνε τα μικρά και είτε τα βάζεις με το χώρισμα για λίγες ώρες και το ζευγάρι μαζί είτε περιμένεις μεχρι να τρώνε αποκλειστικά μόνα τους

----------


## escape_a3

Καλημέρα σε όλους, μετά από καιρό.
Γράφω εκ νέου προς ενημέρωση του θέματος και για αποτύπωση των πληροφοριών περί συμπεριφοράς των καρδερίνων.

Τα προαναφερθέντα 2 μικρά είναι μια χαρά, σε 2 ξεχωριστά κλουβιά, ευτυχώς τα έχω μάθει να τρώνε αυγό-τρώνε και το τσόφλι (η μάνα τους ούτε που το κοίταζε όταν της έβαζα-πλέον δεν της βάζω)
Το ένα πρέπει να είναι αρσενικό, επειδή μουρμουράει το μεσημέρι. Είναι περίπου 2 μηνών.

Στα νεώτερα τώρα και σε συνέχεια του τελευταίου μου πόστ από πάνω...μόλις κλαρώσανε τα άφησα ακόμα 5-7 μέρες με τη μάνα τους, η οποία προς το τέλος (5η-6η μέρα) όταν της πέφτανε κυριολεκτικά απάνω της για να τα ταΐσει, αυτή τα τσίμπαγε-έδιωχνε, ενώ παράλληλα είχα δει ότι έτρωγε μανιωδώς σουπιοκόκκαλο και έσκιζε εφημερίδα.
Βεβαιώθηκα ότι τα μικρά τρώνε μόνα τους και τα χώρισα.
Έβαλα νήμα, άλλαξα φωλιά/υπόστρωμα/απολύμανα και έβγαλα το χώρισμα, που είχα να βλέπονται με τον αρσενικό....το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σφαγές, τσακωμοί,κραξίματα σχεδόν κάθε 10 λεπτά, ειδικά πρωι και σούρουποαπόγευμα.
Πέτυχα και ένα βάτεμα, που ενώ την κυνηγούσε ο αρσενικός αυτή πάντα πήγαινε και χωνώταν στη φωλιά για προστασία (?). Εκείνη τη φορά που τα είδα δεν τη γλύτωσε...την πρόλαβε πριν κρυφτεί   :Scared0016: 
Το αποτέλεσμα στην φωτό που ακολουθεί

[IMG][/IMG]

Ζητώ συγνώμη (από τα πουλάκια) για τις εφημερίδες, αλλά της είχα βάλει 3 φορές νήμα και το πέταγε...κάποια στιγμή που έλειπα για μερικές μέρες είδα πάλι τέτοια φωλιά, την χάλασα και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Το μικρό έσκασε μύτη τη Δευτέρα και αύριο που θα είμαι σπίτι (αν ζει λόγω μικροβίων από την εφημερίδα) θα φτιάξω τη φωλιά με το χέρι με καινούριο μπόλικο νήμα και θα βάλω το μικρό εκεί.  Δεεεν το έκανα μέχρι τώρα, επειδή φοβάμαι να πιάσω το μικρό μην το τραυματίσω (παρόλο που είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός). Το έτερο αυγό είναι άσπορο,θα το αφήσω μέσα εννοείται.

Ανακεφαλαίωση ίδιο ζευγάρι: πέρσι 3 γέννες - 17 αυγά - 17 Άσπορα,   φέτος 2 γέννες - 6* αυγά - 4 πουλάκια (1 δεν εκκολάφτηκε ποτέ-το είδα όταν το άνοιξα)

*EDIT: Σημαντικό....φέτος στην πρώτη γέννα 4 αυγά, 2η (τωρινή) γέννα πάλι 4 αυγά... τα 2 τα βρήκα σπασμένα, γι'αυτό έμειναν δύο αυγά τώρα *σίγουρα ο αρσενικός έκανε τη ζημιά,* οπότε μόλις το κατάλαβα έβαλα πάλι το χώρισμα.

----------


## MacGyver

Μια χαρά Αντρέα, καλοκλαρωτο και το μικρούλι σου και του χρόνου εύχομαι ακόμα καλύτερα. Τη φωλιά θα έλεγα μην την πειράξεις γιατί πλησιάζει στο τέλος η αναπαραγωγή και μερικές φορές παρατάνε τα μικρά τους

----------


## escape_a3

> Μια χαρά Αντρέα, καλοκλαρωτο και το μικρούλι σου και του χρόνου εύχομαι ακόμα καλύτερα. Τη φωλιά θα έλεγα μην την πειράξεις γιατί πλησιάζει στο τέλος η αναπαραγωγή και μερικές φορές παρατάνε τα μικρά τους


Σε ευχαριστώ Νώντα ! Επίσης !!
Αντιλαμβάνομαι τι μου λες...έχω όμως τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στην συγκεκριμένη καρδερινούλα...την έχω 4,5 χρόνια...και είναι τρομερά στοργική και "στρατιώτης" με τα μικρά...χθές που της επέστρεφα τη φωλιά, με το που μπήκε το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, μπήκε τρέχοντας και κάθησε να το προστατέψει-ζεστάνει, ενώ κράταγα τη φωλιά...
Δε φανταζεσαι τι τραβάω για να τη σηκώσω (ήρεμα πάντα)!!!

----------


## escape_a3

......δεν προλαβα πριν το edit- ζητω συγνωμη για το νεο ποστ.....
Επίσης περσι μέχρι αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου αυτη κλωσσαγε αυγα (τα 7 τελευταία άσπορα της σεζόν). Πιστεύω οτι θα το τολμήσω, επειδη αυτη η φωλια με τις εφημεριδες θα ειναι ό,τι πιο ανθυγιεινό κατα την αναπτυξη του

----------

